# Lake Chapala Boating



## Oldjuggy

Before launching into an inquiry about boats for sale and boating on the Lake, I feel compelled to say that recent events in Chapala have not deterred my wife & I. Are we concerned, of course; are we vigilant, of course; are we running away, no way. This weeks nasty incident does not outweigh the many more positives.

Now the boat thing. We have been looking high and low for a pontoon boat to putter around the lake, nothing extra fancy (a little fancy is OK). I'm not interested in importing something from the States or a thousand miles away in Mexico due to high transport costs and or customs hassles. If you have any suggestions and can help point me in the right direction I would very grateful and you can be on the first voyage. Many thanks in advance.
The Oldjuggy


----------



## Oldjuggy

In my first boating post a few minutes ago I failed miserably by not mentioning the policia for their courageous actions in Chapala the other night. My sincere thanks.


----------



## RVGRINGO

If you will have a place to keep a boat on a trailer, you might still consider bringing one down with you if you can get the 10 year permit that is offered to some certain recreational vehicles. I don't know the details for a trailerable boat, so if someone else knows, please chime in.
If that would work, there would be no duty and you could choose what you want.
That said, launching facilities are few and sometimes not available as lake levels change, etc. The same could be said about possible mooring sites, with the added caveats about leaving your vessel unattended in some places. There are some sailors who post on chapala dot com's website & you might touch base with them for more information, including club membership possibilities in either Chapala or Ajijic Yacht clubs.


----------

